# HTML + Photoshop



## nevermind2012 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Gleich zu Beginn: Ich bin Anfänger... also nicht kaputt machen 

Also ich habe mir in Photoshop eine Website erstellt. Als Breite sagte man mir wären 975px für eine Auflösung von 1024x768 optimal. Hab die Html-Datei auch mal so weit bearbeitet aber jetzt hab ich ein Problem! 
Das Bild ist natürlich zu schmal! Das sieht ja blöd aus wenn da so weiße Streifen am Rand sind! Was macht man da?

Hier hab ich das mal angehängt. Ist natürlich nicht die Homepage sondern einfach nur mal so ne Schnelle "Skizze" davon was ich gemacht hab.

Gruß


----------



## schutzgeist (2. Oktober 2007)

Du könntest den Hintergrund ersteinmal schwarz einfärben.
Bei der Kopfgrafik stellt sich die Frage, ob man den rechten Teil ggf. auch bis zum Rand wiederholen kann (bei der Form jetzt nicht möglich - würde ja komisch aussehen).

Also z.B. erstmal:

```
<html>

<head>
<title>Unbenannt-1</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
html,body {margin: 0; padding: 0; background: #000;}
</style>
</head>

<body>

<table id="Tabelle_01" width="975" height="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td background="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/Unbenannt-1_01.png" width="975" height="184"></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="975" height="416"></td>
	</tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## nevermind2012 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Danke erstmal für die Antwort! Also die Hintergrundfarbe in der Farbe der Seite ist klar! Das mit dem wiederholen vom Header hab ich testweise auch schon probiert aber das ist wie du schon sagtest natürlich keine Möglichkeit!

Wenn der Header nun aber rechts einfach "abgeschnitten" wird sieht das natürlich auch blöd aus.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Header an die Seitenbreite anzupassen? Weil der Header sollte schon an den Bildschirmseiten enden, da er relativ aufwendig ist und das sonst echt blöd aussieht!
Oder ist sowas garnicht machbar?


----------



## Topper23 (5. Oktober 2007)

hm, eine einfache Lösung für dieses Problem wäre, wenn du deine Grafik in Photoshop einfach viel breiter machst (sagen wir mal 1300px), so dass auch Leute mit großen auflösungen (zB.1280x1024) nicht vor einem neuen Problem stehen.
Und diese Grafik kannst du dann als Background-Image definieren.

```
<html>

<head>
<title>Unbenannt-1</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
html,body {margin: 0; padding: 0; background: #000; background-image: url('unbenannt-1.jpg'); color: #fff; }
</style>
</head>

<body>

Text...

</body>

</html>
```
Ich bin jetzt allerdings nciht 100%ig sicher ob sich das Bild nach unten hin wiederholen wird, wenn man ans scrollen kommt.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (5. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du den header ein bisschen verändern würdest, d.h wenn die Linien horizontal parallel verlaufen würden(rechts und links der 975px)
Dann könntest du dem header ein 1* X px Bildchen mit repeat-x als hintergrund geben.
Die Bilder würden sich dann an der Breite des Bildschirms anpassen.
Für deinen Header ist dies vielleicht aber nicht unbedingt geeignet... kansts ja mal ausprobieren.


----------

